# Introverts prefer night, and extroverts prefer day?



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

This is what I have noticed. Based on my own anecdotal evidence, introverts seem to prefer day and extroverts: night. So to further investigate his, I thought I'd ask here. 

I prefer nights for a number of reasons, but mainly just because it's quieter and everyone else is asleep.

Sorry if this has already been done, but I couldn't find it when I searched.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I enjoy both. Can't say I like one over the other, except during the day is when you get vitamin D from the sun. That's always good.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Lies. Big extroverts like the night because that's when parties happen. Actually I think everyone likes the night better. The only people up during the day are old or weird.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

It's possible that introverts enjoy the night time because it's the only time they can be totally alone without external noises and duties to bother them.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I have no preference.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't really like night much, since I'm easily spooked. My favorite part of the day is early dawn, when the sky is just starting to get noticeably bluish.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I like night better. While I find that I'm more emotional during that time, I'm also more creative and introspective. And it's the only real time that I have alone, so I often stay up late.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I work at night. I can't seem to think straight during the day...


----------



## RemiX (Dec 6, 2010)

all your answers are wrong lololololol


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Both my ESTJ sister and I(INTJ) are nightowls. We begin joking with lots of energy and laughing our asses off at night... day time... not so much. I can somewhat understand what you're getting at though, but that is definitely not a 100% principle.


----------



## retypepassword (Apr 11, 2010)

Like Grish, morning twilight is my favorite part of the day, though I love mornings in general. Mornings just produce this wonderful combination where I'm feeling refreshed and practically no one else is up. It's nice being up early when no one else is. I need that time to myself, even though I also like having conversations with people (one-on-one) to some extent. There's also always that element of something potentially to look forward to...


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

The area in which I live:

Morning- introverts
Noon- everybody minding their business, extroverts and introverts mixed.
Afternoon- same as Noon, but feels a bit more introverted.
Evening- extroverts
Night- very much separated. Introverts would be gathered in that area, while extroverts would be over there.

I am a graduate student by the way.


----------



## ANewExistence (Jan 7, 2011)

I've always been more active at night. Never had a consistent schedule but I've always leaned to being awake at night and sleeping during the day. For example, it's 8pm here and I only just recently woke up. It's just quieter, more solitary, pleasant. Only drawback is everything being closed at night, so I can't get food/groceries if I need them.

That said, judging from the other replies, there doesn't seem to be any correlation


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

Night. But not midnight 'night'. More evening. I like it because it is quieter (most of the time, no thanks to the neighbours:bored


----------



## Mina (Jan 21, 2010)

I like both


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

RemiX said:


> all your answers are wrong lololololol


What does that have to do with the topic at hand? I know it's North and South Korea, but relation?


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

My brother was an ESTP... he was a major night owl. If it was night he was awake. I on the other hand am practically 100% introvert. It's the stronger trait in my chart, overwhelmingly. I like to sleep during the night, I go to bed early usually. And than I sleep through most of the morning. No real preference... but I do really like to sleep. Which is why I couldn't stand living with my brother in the next room over, listing to his load music and talking to people online over the webcam. He was the opposite about sleep too, he said to me, "I wish I didn't have to sleep, it feels like I'm wasting time when I'm sleeping." At the time I'd consistently score ISTP as well so it was strange since we seemed to be complete opposites, I was and still pretty much am lethargic, pessimistic and apathetic. He was restless, idealistic and charismatic, but I suppose most of those traits must have been stripped away in the end.

Anyway, that's my experience with extroverts. They can most certainly enjoy the night hours, especially if it gives them more time to socialize.


----------



## humpty (Jan 21, 2011)

I am definitely a night owl. It's really important for me to get my alone time before going to sleep. it's the time to relax, recharge, and reflect on anything i didn't have time to during the day. if i'm hanging with friends, i will always peace out a few hours before i actually want to go to sleep, because i really need that time to myself.


----------



## retypepassword (Apr 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> What does that have to do with the topic at hand? I know it's North and South Korea, but relation?


May first thought was that it's probably a joke about all the introverts in the ROK playing Starcraft at night. Something related to that. Potentially. ;-)


----------



## 1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

I seem to be energised by the night, for some reason. Something about the sight of the darkness illuminated by the moon and the town/city lights just kind of enlivens me. The night is also when my mind is at its most creative, which is really not conducive to a good night's sleep. It is because of these things that I have sometimes wondered whether or not I was actually meant to be nocturnal. However, I also love being awake to see sunny days or to enjoy the feeling of being toasted by the sun (on the rare occasion that either of these things happen where I live, anyway), so I don't think I can really say for definite that I prefer the night over the day.

In short: I dunno, I like 'em both.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

retypepassword said:


> May first thought was that it's probably a joke about all the introverts in the ROK playing Starcraft at night. Something related to that. Potentially. ;-)


Quite the obscure reference, but it does make sense.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

ANewExistence said:


> That said, judging from the other replies, there doesn't seem to be any correlation


Alas, that seems to be the case, but I think there is a slight slant to introverts liking night.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I prefer the night, because of the lack of activity. The silence is wonderful.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I definitely like night better. I seem to have more energy then.
morning - almost dead. mid morining - meh. afternoon - dead, evening-starts to pick up, night- weeeeee, early morning - hm... I should get to bed soon.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

hziegel said:


> It's possible that introverts enjoy the night time because it's the only time they can be totally alone without external noises and duties to bother them.


I can definitely see that, although my dad wakes up at 4 in the morning for this reason and gets to sleep fairly early at night.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

day- around 11am-3pm usually when the sun is up. i get most creative and even though i go out a lot at night drinking, the best times of my life have always been during the day.

NOT to be confused with being a morning person though- don't talk to me i don't wanna know.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

TheWaffle said:


> I like night better. While I find that I'm more emotional during that time, I'm also more creative and introspective. And it's the only real time that I have alone, so I often stay up late.


I don't think day/night preference is an extroverted/introverted think. When I was in the dorms, the three biggest insomniacs (me being one of them) were extroverts. However, for me personally, I've noticed that I do become more introspective and creative at night. Even my Fi side shows up. I write papers ALOT better at night than during the day. 

I've read that day/night preference is a product of our evolution. Human groups needed people to stay awake at night in order to keep watch for predators while the rest were asleep.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

ambiverts prefer Narnia?


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

I really enjoy both. I love day when the sun is shining and I can hear the birdies tweeting... but at the same time during night there is a very atmospheric vibe that indicates anything is possible.

I'm not nocturnal though and I have suffered from quite extreme sleep deprivation/insomnia in the past - I didn't enjoy it and I like to fall into the natural sync of my body and surroundings.


----------



## NamikazeH4 (Feb 15, 2011)

I like days. When they're cloudy. I also like night, but sometimes they're too creepy.
I don't like one extreme over the other, so I like dawn and afternoons.

@Lokkye; XD Awesome.


----------



## Elwin (Feb 17, 2011)

Why Night Owls Are More Intelligent Than Morning Larks


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

I like night. But early morning is good for walks, if I'm still awake by then.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

I like the 'day' only for the morning (as in, minutes before Sunrise, and a few hours after Sunrise). After that, it can get dull.
I prefer the night.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Eh, wrong.

My more extroverted ENTP friend loooooves the night.
I only enjoy the day when the sun is out and it's warming me. 
But I much prefer the night.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I prefer night because it is quiet, dim, fewer distractions. It's almost like although I can't personally hear it all, when the world is awake around me I find it harder to focus or be motivated. I also enjoy not having people expecting me to do things with them, I can just do my own thing. 

However, my mom is also an intovert and she prefers daytime. She's one of those up with the sunrise people. She hates winter because there aren't enough dayight hours and she feels so sleepy whenever it's dark out. Someimes I feel like she thinks it's impossible to do anything worthwhile after dark.


----------



## chickpeaax (Mar 17, 2011)

I love the daytime. Midday is my favourite time.


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

I prefer the night. Ive noticed over the years that I have a tendency to love films where a lot of the action is set at night. _Lost In Translation_ and _Glengarry Glen Ross_ are both good examples of this.


----------



## B-Con (Dec 24, 2010)

I've always liked the night better. I'm more energetic and I think much more clearly.

To some extent I think it's my internal clock. When I wake up I feel groggy, and then I feel groggy again after lunch. But that feeling continually subsides and by about 5 or 6 I'm in good mental form, where I will remain until about 11.

However, it does coincide very nicely with the light changes outside, so I wonder if that's not coincidence. I feel better and more focused when it's dark outside. It feels like the world is slightly "smaller" and there are fewer things to distract me.

And I'm completely introverted. I've always wondered if there was a correlation between the two, since the night helps me not be distracted.

It's possible introverts and extroverts would like night time for different reasons.


----------



## Manhattan (Jul 13, 2011)

It may be generally true. However I'd assume that while introverts are more likely to enjoy night/early morning, extroverts are more likely to enjoy day/night. Who parties in the day time? Night time is a time to have fun. 

I think introverts are generally less flexible in what they like than extroverts. Therefore extroverts would have less of a day/night preference, while introverts would prefer the more quiet night time/early morning times.


----------



## athenasgriffin (Jul 15, 2011)

I like to sleep during the day and stay up all night. All I can say when someone wakes me up during the day is, "Turn the Light off." Sadly, the world seems to be ruled by day-people, so I have to occasionally be awake before three PM. So upsetting.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Hosker said:


> This is what I have noticed. Based on my own anecdotal evidence, introverts seem to prefer day and extroverts: night. So to further investigate his, I thought I'd ask here.
> 
> I prefer nights for a number of reasons, but mainly just because it's quieter and everyone else is asleep.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been done, but I couldn't find it when I searched.


Hence the name Noctis


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

3-5 pm and sunsets. all else is neutral except the change from night to dawn. can't stand that time of day. i refuse to be conscious for it.


----------



## VirtualMuffin (Dec 25, 2013)

Introvert

Any night that follows a bad day is often very welcoming for me.

If I am happy with the stuff that has happened in life recently I'll like the day a lot better.

At the moment I'd say it was alternating. Though a few week ago I very much always preferred the night.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I like early morning to midday best, but I also like nights because it's quiet and easier to concentrate on things. My least favorite time of the day is whenever the sun starts setting.


----------



## bettiepage (May 3, 2014)

I'm pretty ambiverted but identify with the ENTJ cognitive functions. I prefer the night, and no I don't like parties. I've naturally gravitated to a dusk to dawn schedule (being awake when the sun goes down and when it comes up, yes I oversleep more in the summer.) I easily alter my schedule when needed, but when left with no responsibilities or schedule, that is what happens.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been a night lover since childhood. I think my feelings about it can be best describe in this lyrics:

_"There's something about the night
An the way it hides all the things I like
Little black butterflies, deep inside me"
_


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Night, when everything is quieter.

Or it could just be because my body seems to prefer it-- if I let my internal clock run the show I'm sleeping 'til noon and in bed around 3-4 am.


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

I tend to like the night, but I usually just prefer what is pragmatic based on my daily schedule. Refusing to adapt your internal clock is a sign of weakness.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Introvert, nights - and early morning.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm an extrovert and I prefer night  I can do whatever I want!


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Not sure if this was posted or not... If so, then whatever.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

qravatus said:


> I'm always more comfortable with myself at night-time. It's like a switch turns on in my brain when a certain time hits and I suddenly feel like I can write a symphony


Right? I get this so hard sometimes. Night just seems less cluttered, so many distractions in the day, but at night my thoughts are free to flow fluidly. If I'm going to do anything artistic, or any writing, its always so much better at night.

Oddly enough, I'm an extrovert though. Well I could be INTP, but I think I'm ENTP.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Hosker said:


> This is what I have noticed. Based on *my own anecdotal evidence*


Stopped reading right there.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

KraChZiMan said:


> Stopped reading right there.


Yes, I should have done a large scale government funded study into it before consulting a forum. My apologies.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I love evenings and nights. Socializing during the day feels tedious and superficial, but in the evenings and nights I seem to be able to drop the pretences and come alive. Maybe because I'm more likely to be with people I actually enjoy, and there are less strangers around to drain me. I have much more fun with my friends once the sun goes down. And if I'm surrounded by new people, we're more likely to be where we are because we want to be, as opposed to because we have to be, so it seems more authentic, there is less pressure, and it's just... better.

I also LOVE spending time alone late into the night and early morning, when I can do whatever I want... read, write, draw, go for a solitary walk, be online, or just think. I'm unconfined by expectation and convention, when I know that the rest of the "world" is sleeping, unable to pester and pry away at me.

Clearly I'm an extrovert.


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm an introvert and prefer the night precisely because most people seem to prefer the day. Now, living on my own I'd likely prefer mid-day.


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

My favorite time of day is when the sun is just starting to rise. I don't usually get to be awake at this moment, so I love it when I can have the chance to sleep early and wake up to watch the morning arrive. I also enjoy sunsets, except I'm usually too involved in something at that time to stop and notice.

If I have to be around people though, then I prefer the night. 

I'm an introvert.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I become more focused towards the evening, therefor often study or work in the evening/night. Every morning I wake up with all these ideas of what I want to do today and they rarely fit what I HAVE to do. So day is for wishes, night is for responsibilities.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm an introvert. During the spring, summer or early fall, I prefer late afternoon to sunset. I wonder if it's because this is the time I would out of school over a period of 18 years, so I associate it with being able to relax or be free of restraint. Plus, the whether is never too hot, the sky is very aesthetic, etc. During the winter, I am not particular to any part of the day (or night).


----------



## AzuriteCat (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm more of an ambivert than a strong extrovert. My preference for daytime probably has something to do with my bodily function. Some people could stay up at night and not feel sleepy. I, on the other hand, am always sleepy at night. Once sleepy, I get depressed and hateful. Also, my liver isn't exactly very strong. That calls for hitting the bed early, in order to give my liver plenty of rest. Oh and I can't absorb things I'm reading/learning very well too.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Pretty sure the correlation is as follows: 

Fi types = inclination toward night
Fe types = inclination toward day

*Explanation:* Look at the archetypes that each of the types embody--Fi is the good and the bad. Not just warmth, but coldness. Fe is day, happiness, harmony, and positivity. Sure, these are archetypes, but they serve to explain the difference between two foundational ideas (objective and subjective ethics).

*Anecdotal evidence:* ESTJ sister, ISTJ father, ENFP (me) prefer the night, while ESFJ mother and ISFJ brother prefer the day. 

*Potential explanation for your conclusion:* You might be observing that correlation because extraverted Fi types often get mistyped as introverts (ENFP, ExTJ) due to lack of Fe.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

devoid said:


> It's possible that introverts enjoy the night time because it's the only time they can be totally alone without external noises and duties to bother them.


yes


----------



## EonsInTheNight (Oct 26, 2014)

Night gives me energy. 
I assume it's because the air more than anything.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

devoid said:


> It's possible that introverts enjoy the night time because it's the only time they can be totally alone without external noises and duties to bother them.


Spot on. While I like having some sort of background noise, there's a huge difference between putting on music or a tv show that I mostly ignore vs. being constantly distracted by things I'm not expecting. 

And when other people are awake, I want to be with them, but I don't feel any kind of obligation to sleeping people. It's free me-time.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm definitely a night owl. The hypothesis makes sense because extroverts would prefer to be with other people whereas it's quieter at night so stay up later


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm a total extrovert night owl. Night is my time, and yup, I hate daytime. When there's nothing to be done the next day, I usually wake up around sunset and go to bed when the sun goes up. Who says extroverts can't find anything to do at night? I sure can. I cruise around with my ENTJ friends or talk on skype.

I think this is more of a Sensor-iNtuitive question. I have noticed that most sensors go to bed early. That's because Intuitive persons have to have their own, cool time.


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

My best hours are 7-10 in the morning and 4-7 in the evening. I don't like when it's sunny or busy, and I don't like being up late at night. My favorite hours are when the sun is low in the sky.


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

Night has some kind of magic to me, but I also like sunny days. I dislike cloudy and rainy days, they are depressing.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

what? no. I'm an introvert that likes to be outside hiking and climbing trees in the sunshine with my dog. 
my anxiety kicks into high gear at night.


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't have a straight preference for either; they both have things I like. 

Daytime is good for: the sun, clouds and sky (through my window lol); having more energy in general (at least physically); going out when I actually feel like it; and reading/learning - I prefer using my more active mental energy during the day (or at least when it's not extremely late at night).

I do love staying up late, however. There's a certain feeling to it that I love, probably being able to be fully alone, mostly. It's also when I do more heavy introspection and reflection based on my day time thinking/learning.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

i prefer night but I'm on so much medication I can never enjoy it, I'm always asleep


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Hosker said:


> This is what I have noticed. Based on my own anecdotal evidence, introverts seem to prefer day and extroverts: night. So to further investigate his, I thought I'd ask here.
> 
> I prefer nights for a number of reasons, but mainly just because it's quieter and everyone else is asleep.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been done, but I couldn't find it when I searched.


Ah, no.


----------



## Lilxpie (Dec 24, 2014)

*I feel I tend to prefer night time because for some odd reason I feel more awake at night.* I'm more creative at night time and I feel it's a time where most of my family is asleep and I feel good knowing that it's me (and my brother, we both are in different rooms in different areas of the house) awake at an early/late hour. I feel more energized at night and would call myself a night owl but I am a teenager so that could also be the cause of me being a night owl but I feel like i'll still be a night owl as I age up. I don't go out to parties or even out with my family much at night time because that can be tiring to me and I don't really get invited to go places at night but during the day i'm fine to go out and such. In most situations I would rather stay home on the internet socalising with internet friends.


----------



## R45tx (Jul 19, 2014)

There is definitely a correlation with introversion here for me — I prefer night or early morning because no one else is around, and if I have a really busy day I will willingly sleep late or wake up early in order to take this time to myself.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I prefer the time when I am awake


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't think the time of day is the thing that matters......


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I prefer early morning to any other time.

(early morning when the sun is up, so day)


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I like early mornings because no one is up but it's not scary and dark outside  I can walk around and take pictures of nature. Or drink tea and shit.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm nocturnal, which is a habit I developed years ago in order to cope with being the only introvert in a family of nine (as you can imagine, when I do manage to sleep during the day, earplugs are a necessity). 

For as long as I can remember, though, I've been predisposed to the night. I find it immensely calming to stare into the endless black expanse above, dreaming about being engulfed by it. To be swallowed whole by a black hole...


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm an introvert and I enjoy the day very much. The sun and the general feeling that you have a lot to do ahead of you, motivates me the most to be productive. It makes me more alive, frankly. At night, time just seems to slip away so easily..


----------

